
Show HN: GardenSpace, a camera that automates growing food at home - jamesleonard
http://getgardenspace.com/
======
z3ugma
There's nothing of substance on this landing page, just a few requests for my
email address. Which I'm not going to give you until I know some more about
the product.

~~~
jamesleonard
Fair point, I will fix this. Can I ask what is important for you to see ? e.g.
\- What it does \- How is does it \- Cost benefit etc ?

~~~
jamesleonard
Update!

